# New M-edge product for kindle 3



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-classic.psp

Wow, love the look of this. Looks like a traditional leather bound book but in canvas. I think I will be ordering it when its ready to ship.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oooh, I love that!


----------



## kindlefan (Dec 4, 2008)

If only it had the hinge instead of those ugly straps, it would be very nice.  
::sigh::


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

These are now available for purchase. I just bought one today at amazon. Expect it tomorrow. I don't like straps but atleast they are black straps. The spine is genuine leather also for those who want real leather.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought an Oberon but sold it again because of those straps.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

booknut said:


> These are now available for purchase. I just bought one today at amazon. Expect it tomorrow. I don't like straps but atleast they are black straps. The spine is genuine leather also for those who want real leather.


I'd love to hear what you think. I'm debating between this one and the New Yorker one for my MIL for Christmas.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'd love to hear what you think. I'm debating between this one and the New Yorker one for my MIL for Christmas.


It's really cute. Very much the look of a leatherbound book. I still would prefer hinges. I like the New Yorker jacket but I didn't think the inside color would go well with the graphite but would look good with white.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

kindlefan said:


> If only it had the hinge instead of those ugly straps, it would be very nice.
> ::sigh::


Ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto, ditto...........


----------



## Lizz (Jul 27, 2010)

Will m-edge ever make an interesting case that doesn't have leather I wonder? That's why I have never purchased one. Every one has leather...


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

Lizz said:


> Will m-edge ever make an interesting case that doesn't have leather I wonder? That's why I have never purchased one. Every one has leather...


They have gone to a synthetic leather on most of the cases now if that is something that would be ok for you. This classic jacket says its genuine leather on the spine but I'm not convinced of that. It smells and feels like synthetic fibers. I personally don't care if its real leather. It just makes it more of a pain to care for .


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2010)

Our maroon Classic Jacket for Kindle 3 is up for grabs on our Facebook page today. Check it out.

http://www.facebook.com/medgeaccessories


----------



## JackieAtMEdge (Aug 12, 2010)

booknut said:


> They have gone to a synthetic leather on most of the cases now if that is something that would be ok for you. This classic jacket says its genuine leather on the spine but I'm not convinced of that. It smells and feels like synthetic fibers. I personally don't care if its real leather. It just makes it more of a pain to care for .


Good Afternoon!

I can assure you that the leather used on our Classic Jackets is indeed genuine. And it is actually a rather high grade quality. Currently, our Cambridge and Classic Jackets are the only two styles that we make for the Kindle3 using genuine leather.


----------

